# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] NFS Most Wanted avec la Wiimote sur PC

## La Rédaction

Après Half-Life 2, c'est maintenant au tour de Need For Speed Most Wanted sur PC d'être essayé avec la Wiimote. À en voir la vidéo, ça n'a pas l'air super maniable...






Voir la news (0 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Mthieu

Pourquoi a chaque fois que je vois se genre de vidéo, je trouve que ca pue le fake ?   ::|:  

Corrigé    :;):

----------


## Guybrush_SF

En plus son jeu freeze comme un cochon  :P

----------


## calexico

> ça n'a pas l'air super maniable...


Comme sur Wii   :;):

----------


## Gana

> Pourquoi a chaque fois que je vois se genre de vidéo, je trouve que ca pue le fake ?   
> 
> Sinon, c'est pas NFS carbon, c'est most wanted


Ah, c'est mince je corrige, merci   ::ninja::

----------


## KiwiX

Il met trop de temps à charger la course  ::mellow:: 

Y a du potentiel mais je préfère encore jouer avec ma dualshock  :;):

----------


## Anax

pitié ne faites pas une news a chaque fois qu'il y a un truc aussi bidon  ::(:

----------


## Riggx

Vous avez vu ? une Wiimote avec une dragone non sectionnée !   ::ninja::

----------


## Garreth

En effet, il devrait acheter une Wii vu la lenteur de son pc qui freeze ^^
La moitié de la vidéo pour charger le jeu   ::zzz::

----------


## BUDA

Surtout quand c'est un vieux fake.
Suffit de constater que les mouvements d'inclinaisons ne correspondent pas dutout à la direction et qu'il joue au D-pad.

Balancez un nouveau jeu à la limite, si vous vous faites tant chier à la rédac. Je propose le jeu du Fake, genre celui qui joue à sa Wii en inclinant son cochon d'inde, ou qui fait jouir sa copine en regardant un match de foot.

----------


## Algent

ouarf le temps de chargement :d content de pas avoir acheté se jeu :D et aussi vivement de vrai drivers wiimote :D

----------


## Scytal

Z'êtes pas obligés de lire les news Wiimote si ça vous agace à ce point, hein. (Ouais, je sais, ça a l'air technique, mais en fait, il suffit de scroller =)

Moi je trouve ça sympa de suivre l'actu sur ce sujet, parce que ça m'intéressera clairement de tester ça sur un fps quand ce sera vraiment au point. De même, ça m'intéresse de lire les commentaires pour déterminer si c'est ou pas un fake :P De toutes façons, ça va pas tarder à se savoir. Si c'est pas du fake, on aura bientôt les drivers à disposition pour tester nous-même, je suppose.

----------


## Harker

limite le fps je veux bien mais la au lieu de galerer a installer ca on peut aussi prendre un volant et la c maniable^^

----------


## Clad

Sinon moi j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner une Wiimote avec Wii sport.

Je vous jure c'est pas un fake j'uploaderais la vidéo vous verrez.

----------


## Mr Sheep

> Comme sur Wii


un ami !!!  ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## Or3L

C'est pas un fake, j'ai testé sur Mario Kart 64, bon c'est pas super mais c'est jouable :
http://wiipiicii.blogspot.com/2006/1...o-kart-64.html

----------


## Othala

Deja je peux dire que c'est pas un core2duo son PC !!!

----------


## calexico

> un ami !!!


N'empêche que  ça se veut un troll mais on n'est pas si éloigné de la vérité   ::ninja::  
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/articles/0000/000...carbon-test.htm

----------


## Gérard le Canard

fake ou pas, si ça pousse la communauté de petits bidouilleurs à pondre un prog facil à utiliser pour jouer à des jeux débiles avec une wiimote, ça me tente, toujours plus facil à transporter qu'une wii, et surtout, avoir chacun de ses potes avec une wiimoite, c'est toujours plus facil pour le multi.

----------

